# Trek 1600 question



## iks (Aug 4, 2006)

The Trek 1500 has a 12-25 9-speed cassette and the Trek 1600 has a 12-25 10-speed cassette, so I assume the 10-speed just gives you smoother shifting and one more gear for your enjoyment since the cassette range is the same. Sure, I said, I will go with the 10-speed and better components of the 1600. However I do not understand why the triple chainrings are different: the 1500 has 52/42/30 and the 1600 has 50/39/30. Seems to me that with the same cassette the 1600 is giving up top-speed. Can anyone explain this to me? Why are they different?

Thanks!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Go to http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/ and you can figure out how much top end speed you are losing. You will be suprised that you are not losing that much. 

I believe that Shimano is marketing to the rec rider who would rarely max out on a 50t. 

I purchased a 06 Trek Pilot and the shop let me upgrade the Bontrager crank with a Shimano 105. The 105 crank was on backorder so I rode the Bontrager 52/42/30 for about 4 weeks. I then switched to the 105 50/39/30 and love it. I use the 50t a lot more along with the 39t. I use the 50t/39t 95% of the time and rarely use the 30t since the new 105 went from a 42t middle to a 39t middle. 

There is nothing wrong with Shimano 9 speed but I really like the feel of the 10 speed shifters. The fit/finish on the new 10 speed is nicer plus it is a lot cheaper now when buying a new bike to go ahead and upgrade to 10 speed.


----------



## iks (Aug 4, 2006)

Good answer. Thanks.


----------



## iks (Aug 4, 2006)

Actually it starts another debate in my head. If the 39t is great for general purpose and hills then the 53/39 double would be ideal....that is if I don't need the bail-out 30t chainring!


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

iks said:


> If the 39t is great for general purpose and hills then the 53/39 double would be ideal....that is if I don't need the bail-out 30t chainring!


That would be the big "if," a function of how strong a rider you are in combination with the type of terrain you'll be riding over. My older bike has a 53/39 crank and a 13-26 cassette, and there were times when the 39x26 wasn't quite low enough. My new bike has a 13-29 and so far the 39x29 has gotten me up every hill I've tried to climb except one -- but around here they are most definitely hills, not mountains, and most of them are not all that long. I'm almost 54, a Clyde, and a terrible climber. I'm basically holding my own, but if advancing years cause me to climb any more poorly than I already do, next time around I'll be shopping for either a compact or a triple.

My 39x29 granny is roughly equivalent to the 30x23 on the 1600, so the 30x25 would give you an even lower gear than I have. If that's not enough, a swap to a 12-27 cassette will take you lower still. All just a matter of what you, the individual rider, needs.


----------



## flangy (Mar 14, 2006)

*You'll like it....*

.....I got mine today and have only put about 12 miles on it but--it is pretty darn nice!!! I still have my 3 yr old 1200 for back up but this is much nicer, rides much better (different AL?), shifts better (105/Ultegra) and it is LIGHT--fast as lightning. https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

I got mine today also. It IS nice. Dang. Is has a Bontrager crankset and Ultegra front deraileur also. Beautiful bike.


----------



## flangy (Mar 14, 2006)

*Same for me, Mordy.....*

Same deal here. Specs listed on the website have a 105 crank and 105 front DR--I also got the Bonty Race GXP 50/39/30 crank with an Ultegra front DR instead of 105. They must be short of 105 cranks? No problemo--the Bonty CS works fine. How you liking it so far, Mordy? I am liking it more every day, actually--it has an especially nice ride for an AL frame bike. Enjoy--Flangy


----------



## itsIRIEpat (Mar 3, 2006)

flangy said:


> Same deal here. Specs listed on the website have a 105 crank and 105 front DR--I also got the Bonty Race GXP 50/39/30 crank with an Ultegra front DR instead of 105. They must be short of 105 cranks? No problemo--the Bonty CS works fine. How you liking it so far, Mordy? I am liking it more every day, actually--it has an especially nice ride for an AL frame bike. Enjoy--Flangy


All manufacturers can change the configuration of their bikes at anytime and without notice. I have more of a pragmatic thought process, having a BS (call it B***SH**) in Business, why Trek switched from 105 to the Bonty crank; the Bonty crank is cheaper than the 105.


----------



## flangy (Mar 14, 2006)

*Well, since Trek owns Bontrager....*

....no doubt. Since I am a self-employed businessman, and a pretty good one, this is easy enough to understand. They did upgrade the front dr from 105 to Ultegra, however. So--not a bad trade, and I personally think the Bonty crank is the equal of 105 anyway--and I know, since I have another 105 bike. BTW--I have an MBA.


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

My first real ride this morning on it went well. Its a step up from my MTB with slicks. Cruising the flats at 20mph is fun, more fun than struggling to keep my old bike at 14mph. I'm beginning road riding so i am no expert. I do know i am getting new wheels soon. I am a heavy dude and 20 spokes just aint enough.

The saddle that it came with is actually ... ok! the old ones that came with treks were best burnt.


----------



## iks (Aug 4, 2006)

I ended up buying the 1600 because of the 10-speed cassette. The top end is faster than my 720 hybrid ( for example I used to be spun out at 23 mph downhill but can now push that higher, to 25 and above). I also find myself staying on the top ring more than I thought I would, so a double may have worked for me. But I decided I wanted to be able to go pretty steep hills andI am glad to have the triple.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

flangy said:


> Same deal here. Specs listed on the website have a 105 crank and 105 front DR--I also got the Bonty Race GXP 50/39/30 crank with an Ultegra front DR instead of 105. They must be short of 105 cranks? No problemo--the Bonty CS works fine. How you liking it so far, Mordy? I am liking it more every day, actually--it has an especially nice ride for an AL frame bike. Enjoy--Flangy


Dittos on my '07 5000


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

post a picture dude! 

hybrids have a different gear.. it's esentially a mountain bike config...


----------

